# Помогите!!! Сломался баян Юпитер



## nikita0604 (22 Сен 2012)

Здравствуйте!
У меня 2 проблемы с баяном:
1.У меня в левой руке без нажатие кнопки гудит аккорд, в моем случае уменьшенный от ми.
2.Весь поролон прогнил от времени!! Где его можно заменить? А где можно купить резинки, которые держат эту подушечку, закрывающую воздух?
Помогите, скажите, где это можно сделать, и сколько будет стоить ремонт этих проблем, заранее спасибо.
P.S 
Прогнил поролон, который на фотографии красный, а также нужны резинки, которые белые на фото(баян не мой)
http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%8F%D0%BD%20%D1%8E%D0%BF%
D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80&img_url=s51.radikal.ru/i134/1007/cf/18ef866a8066
.jpg&pos=27&rpt=simage


----------



## Vladimir Zh (22 Сен 2012)

1) У Вас ссылка(и) на фото не работает.
2) Укажите, где находится "больной". Мы тут не экстрасенсы.


----------



## диапазон64 (22 Сен 2012)

*nikita0604*,
Это Вы типа таких имеете в виду?


----------



## nikita0604 (22 Сен 2012)

*диапазон64*,
да, эти!

*Vladimir Zh*,
фото уже скинули,
город Таганрог, Ростовская обл

Если нужны фото моего баяна, то, к сожалению, только в понедельник...


----------



## Кконстантин (22 Сен 2012)

Резинки могут быть не обязательно белыми!Очень хорошо подойдет нипель с велосипедного золотника или кембрик?(Просто валом в рыболовном магазине,Причем любого цвета!)С поролоном посложнее если нужно прекрыть все клапана то скорее всего поискать в местах где шьют автомобильные чехлы(нужен поролон 3ммПереклеивается элементарно медицинским клеем бф2.последоватльность - Поролон к лайке затем весь бутерброд к клапану и зажимается ушками через вашу белую резинку к коромыслу.Вот если этот поролон нужно заменить в левой то это посложнее, хотя тоже все элементарно делается!


----------



## диапазон64 (22 Сен 2012)

*nikita0604*,
настоятельно рекомендую пропитать поролон в разбавленном водой растворе фукорцина. Бывали случаи, что поролон служил намного дольше обычного. Имейте в виду- используйте листы только 3мм толщины! Не больше!


----------



## ze_go (22 Сен 2012)

Кконстантин писал:


> Вот если этот поролон нужно заменить в левой то это посложнее, хотя тоже все элементарно делается!


откуда в левой у "Юпитера" поролон?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (23 Сен 2012)

Господа, на дворе 21 век! Забудьте про поролон! Неоднократно писал на этом сайте, замена поролону - флис. Современный синтетический материал. На фабриках ставят по старинке поролон, т.к. у них залежи этого добра, и его куда-то надо девать. С флисом, правда, чуть сложнее работать, но он не гниёт, не сминается от времени, не стучит, не. ... Мы в Е-бурге уже лет семь с ним работаем. Сначала экспериментировали с прямодечниками, а потом начали ставить на Юпитера и АККО.


----------



## Victord (23 Сен 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Господа, на дворе 21 век! Забудьте про поролон! Неоднократно писал на этом сайте, замена поролону - флис.


Если можно подробнее технологию: какая толщина материала, клей, какой стороной( там насколько я помню одна сторона плотная, другая ворсистая) и т.п.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (23 Сен 2012)

Флис (магазины ТКАНИ) продаётся двух видов: лысая сторона + ворс и маленький ворс + большой ворс. В зависимости от нужной толщины берёте соответствующий фильц. Для работы купите ХОРОШИЕ ножницы для ткани. У меня финские Fiskars Classic. С простыми ножницами получается "полная порнуха".
Клеи: Флис с клапаном - ПВА (любой ПВА-Момент), флис с лайкой - Момент - каучуковый (намазываем тонким слоем, тут же клеим). Важно выдерживать технологию просушки!
Поэкспериментируйте на простых прямодечниках (Рубин, Этюд и т.д.), набейте руку, только после этого приступайте к Юпитеру, а лучше, отдайте хорошему мастеру.
Если что не получается, это уже не ко мне. В технологии очень много тонкостей, которые надо показывать. Удачи.
P.s. А после смены поролона Вам ещё предстоит регулировка механики :biggrin:


----------



## sergius-sergius (23 Сен 2012)

Я на своём инструменте поролон поменял на войлок. Не жалуюсь


----------



## ze_go (23 Сен 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> А после смены поролона Вам ещё предстоит регулировка механики


а после флиса, фетра, фильца, войлока - НЕТ? :biggrin:


----------



## Vladimir Zh (23 Сен 2012)

ze_go писал:


> а после флиса, фетра, фильца, войлока - НЕТ?


Кто не понял, объясняю: главное в моём P.S. не "А после смены поролона", а "Вам ещё предстоит регулировка механики". И ни один, уважающий себя и свою работу мастер не возьмётся регулировать механику после Вашей наклейки поролона, флиса, фетра и т.д. Где-то пол цены уходит именно на регулировку механики.


----------



## Bondarenko (23 Сен 2012)

А Юрий Шишкин принципиально клеит поролон на свой Супер-Бариновский-Араповский Юпитер! И видит в этом смысл, однако...Не подскажите какой?


----------



## диапазон64 (23 Сен 2012)

*Vladimir Zh*,
****** Господа, на дворе 21 век! Забудьте про поролон!****** 

Век минувший, век нынешний... Неважно! Старая традиционная
технология применения поролона по прежнему имеет намного больше преимуществ, чем недостатков. 
С подобным вопросом я обратился к местному аккордеонному дилеру. Он продаёт ZERO SETTE и GUILIETTI в Сиэтле. Он мне чётко ответил, что у русских очень "крутые" клапана, т.к. поролон превосходит флис и т.п. по всем параметрам, кроме одного- это его недолговечность. 
Прошлым летом я лично привозил на Украину 2 Юпитера , свой и моего друга из Канады (для кап. ремонт и модернизации). Выбор был однозначный- ставить только поролон!

*Bondarenko*,
****** Юрий Шишкин принципиально клеит поролон******


Не только Шишкин. Можно привести длинный перечень современных исполнителей, признающих использование поролона, а не флиса.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (24 Сен 2012)

Господа, Вы путаете два совершенно разных материала: *фильц*, о котором говорите Вы все, который ставят итальянцы, который совершенно не "идёт" у нас на Урале, ввиду своей жёсткости (дэки в межсезонье "ходят" на севере ходуном). И *флис*. Этот материал предложил Баринову лет десять назад тогда ещё Кировский мастер Сорокин. Правая клавиатура получилась практически бесшумной из-за отсутствия звука при ударе клапана. Баринов высказал неудовольствие: клавиатура должна стучать. В.А.Романько, после смены сгнившего поролона на флис, тоже вначале говорил, что при отсутствии стука клапана он испытывает неудобство при игре. Постепенно привык (лайка на клапанах прибивается и лё-гонький стучёк появляется).
Мало того. По мягкости этот материал превосходит поролон. Ребята покупают у нас аккордеоны АККО, не проходит и полгода (одно межсезонье), как приходится сдирать на клапанах ФИЛЬЦ и ставить ФЛИС. Проблема с перерегулировкой механики два раза в году (включили батареи - выключили батареи) решена.


----------



## Bondarenko (24 Сен 2012)

Цитата:


> Ребята покупают у нас аккордеоны АККО, не проходит и полгода (одно межсезонье), как приходится сдирать на клапанах ФИЛЬЦ и ставить ФЛИС. Проблема с перерегулировкой механики два раза в году (включили батареи - выключили батареи) решена.


У АККО-аккордеонов были проблемы с деками и фильц здесь не при чем! 
Цитата:


> Правая клавиатура получилась практически бесшумной из-за отсутствия звука при ударе клапана. Баринов высказал неудовольствие: клавиатура должна стучать


Возвращаясь к Шишкину...Единственное, чем он объясняет использование поролона - это меньший стук клапанов, что очень важно при записи дисков. Он даже готов мирится с неровностью правой клавиатуры, которая образуется от приработки поролона.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (24 Сен 2012)

Господин Bondarenko, Вы или тролль, или. .. 
Bondarenko писал:


> У АККО-аккордеонов были проблемы с деками и фильц здесь не при чем!


Флис со своей мягкостью и упругостью решает эту неразрешимую для северов проблему. Ход дэки в межсезонье устранить нельзя. Так сделан инструмент. Можно только попытаться скомпенсировать эти подвижки на уровне клапанов. Что флис и делает. Ещё раз повторю, не путайте два разных материала: фильц и флис. С флисом работать сложнее, но результат намного превосходит фильц и поролон. Баринов это знает, но есть годами отработанная технология, чего менять? К тому-же раз в десять лет Вы его клиент, стопудово. Спишитесь с Романько. Он Вам расскажет о прелестях флиса. Поролон ему менял М.М.Костенко (Не путать с Костенко из Уфы).


----------



## Bondarenko (24 Сен 2012)

Цитата:


> Господин Bondarenko, Вы или тролль, или. ..


Господин Vladimir Zh, оставьте свои инсинуации при себе! Вы случайно флисом не торгуете? :biggrin:


----------



## диапазон64 (24 Сен 2012)

*Vladimir Zh*,
Ответьте, пожалуйста,
при смещённой оси с давлением на кнопку в 85 грамм (для открытия клапана) , будет ли ФЛИС держать компрессию , скажем с десяток лет?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (24 Сен 2012)

диапазон64 писал:


> ladimir Zh,
> Ответьте, пожалуйста,
> при смещённой оси с давлением на кнопку в 85 грамм (для открытия клапана) , будет ли ФЛИС держать компрессию , скажем с десяток лет?


Да, это синтетический материал, моль его не ест. Слёживанию, как поролон, он не подвержен. 
Bondarenko писал:


> Вы случайно флисом не торгуете?


Нет, у меня другая профессия. Баянисты и аккордеонисты Екатеринбурга (и не только) знают меня очень хорошо.
В конце концов, зайдите в магазин Ткани и посмотрите сами.


----------



## Кирилл (22 Фев 2013)

Кконстантин писал:


> Переклеивается элементарно медицинским клеем бф2


Этого клея нет, в аптеках есть только БФ6. Так какой нужен клей для приклеивания лайки к поролону, а потом к клапану?

А у моего баяна на пикколке F 3 октавы как бы "мяукает" на расжим. 
Что это может быть, и как от этого избавиться самому? Заранее спасибо.


----------

